# Replace a 10" rough in toilet with a 12" rough in



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

try one of these







toilet flange offset.. Note......... may not meet code in your area.. Not the best ..But, I have used them


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

10" IS the standard rough-in. Most 12" rough toilets need to be special ordered. As kenmac stated, you could go with the offset flange adapter although it goes inside the current pipe so it does reduce the size of the opening. Depending on what material the drain line is (may be a lead bend) , it may be possible to add on to the existing pipe to make it 12" rough.


----------



## al's sewer (Apr 7, 2009)

Not a big fan of offset flanges but if you insist on using the toto dartmouth it might be the way to go unless you can move the flange out 2 inches without it being too much of a hassle.


----------

